
China pursues fraudsters in science publishing - DrScump
http://news.sciencemag.org/asiapacific/2015/11/china-pursues-fraudsters-science-publishing?rss=1
======
a_bonobo
This won't change until China changes its extremely weird funding system -

in "the West", you apply for funding for a project, and whether you get the
funding depends on your publishing track-record. This is, depending on your
position, somewhat disconnected from where your actual salary comes from.
"Publish or perish" means that without publications, you won't get funding, so
you have to start working on someone else's funding.

China has ramped up the pressure which leads to so much fraudulent publishing
- you get paid extra for each publication which may improve a rather meager
salary (one of the comments says 1000RMB, $160 per month), with the payment
increasing with the impact factor of the journal:
[http://scholarlykitchen.sspnet.org/2011/04/07/paying-for-
imp...](http://scholarlykitchen.sspnet.org/2011/04/07/paying-for-impact-does-
the-chinese-model-make-sense/)

Throw out a bad paper once a month in a low-level journal no-one reads and you
get an easy 3000RMB, $470 bucks per month, triple your salary!

From there it's no wonder that you see so much fraudulent or dodgy
publications, it's just people trying to improve their lives. Maybe I might do
the same if I want a good future for my child, I haven't been in that
situation.

